# Which online lure shop?



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

Hey guys,
So now being armed and dangerous with my first credit card (I've held off for as long as I could!), I now am dipping my fins into the world of online lure shopping - primarily because I hate paying at least 10 bucks more for every bloody lure than I should be!
So, with a few stores online, are there any particular ones that are recommended to use, and what about overseas stores? My primary objective is to save a few bob, so any pointers in the right direction would be much appreciated.
Regards,
Smeg


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Have got a few lures :roll:  from RobT at http://www.mylureshop.com/
And Plat tackle is also good http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/default.php have gotten reels and bit from them ;-) 
And as Patwah has suggested both Japan Tackle http://www.japantackle.com/
and Ichibantackle http://www.ichibantackle.com/ are good, have gotten gear without issue from all ;-)

If your going to deal online try and not use your credit card details but set yourself up a PayPal account you can link this to your card or a bank account and this will give you greater security and in most cases insurance on your goods


----------



## wayner (Jan 7, 2009)

as buff said ,set up a paypal account.comes in very handy as most places deal with paypal

wayne


----------



## southcoastmatty (Jan 21, 2009)

I use mo's but not sure why.
scm


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks guys - a mountain of debt awates the Smeg!!
I'm SPERYOOOOOO-ING that I didn't put this post up a while back. I've just come across the new Stella range - the 'AR-C', which is replacing the FB range - which the bloke in the Shimano shop said wasn't going to be updated for a couple of years!! Damn it!!! I just bought a pair right before the ABT at Glenelg!
Anyone want to buy a pair of Stella 1000FB's? Used once, perfect conditon, and with a well documented amount of inbuilt mojo!! :lol: ($1400 for the pair)

Cheers dudes,
Smeg


----------



## Crayfish (Sep 20, 2009)

Yes www.mylureshop.com has a very good range of lures and tbe prices are good. Another good one is www.fishin.com.au, they have awesome prices and im pretty sure free express postage if you spend above $80


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Also consider www.motackle.com.au

One of my mail order tackle shops of choice. Great service.

Pete


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

How about, www.lureworld.com.au

I hear they are good.

Cheers


----------

